# Ladies what Lunch in London



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

AT Nandos? or some other fine eating establishment that will cater to the needs of bodybuilders.

Sunday June 18th at 2 pm.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nando's is cool!

me and the bint.. oops i mean lisa will be there!!

so come along gays! dont people say ur gonna turn up and dont!! matt if u dont come i will be forced to post your address lol!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

*Address :*57-58 Chalk Farm Rd, Camden, NW1 8AN*Telehone number :*020 7424 9040*Hot line number :*0800 975 8181*Open Hours :*12:00 - 23:30 Sun-Thurs, 12:00 - 00:00 Fri & Sat

That's on the Northern Line!

If anyone is unfamiliar with the area, we could do the meet at Euston Station first.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

*Address :*10 Frith Street, London, W1D 3JF*Telehone number :*0207 494 0932*Hot line number :*0800 975 8181*Open Hours :*12:00 - 23:30 Sun-Thurs, 12:00 - 00:00 Fri & Sat

A group of bodybuilders, lost in SOHO! YUM! I think this one might be a bit too GAY for some of you


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

lol... do you do this often? sounds like fun.. forum peeps meetin up.. to discuss wot? proteins n carbs over a piece of chicken and a pint? oops sori mean water. lol but 4real it sounds like a good idea


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you should come to Bristol instead.

Why? cos I'm lazy.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry Tom,

Baz pants and I are having a dictatorship as the democracy thing didn't work. 

Next time muscle man! Seize the DAY.

At least we know there will be DB, Lisa, ASH, Me and probably Jamie. MOB RULES

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Take pictures for me!!!

I can't afford a plane ticket and I'm focused on my MA exam so can't afford the time off but I sure do want to meet you peeps at some point in my future and share a meal with you and good conversation and laughs.

:beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Not Chalk farm the place is a sh1t hole! Soho - more central, easier for everybody?

I've got a BBQ on the 17th so I'll be hung over to buggery 

Who else is comin?????

I think Tom should come its only an hour and a half drive - lazy git!

And Hacks - only a 8 hour plane trip !


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

There is also one in Kentish Town Jamie!

Shoulders on Sat morning?

PEG, this is just an ickle meeting, I think we will still try to get loads together in August for another due.

x

x

x

T


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

sounds like a good idea. I advise all women to cover thier face when around DB though!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

fits said:


> sounds like a good idea. I advise all women to cover thier face when around DB though!!


^^^LMFAO^^^

Yeah shoulders Sat


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Wouldnt it be akward to meet people you just know by screen names? Well i know some of you lot have met, but for the others.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

i fink its a great idea..!!

I'd definatly without a doubt take a trip down myself but im black & blue at the moment.. had a fite with my uncle.. maybe its the dbol ticking him over on his anger problem but whatever it was.. i came out worst off lol.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

tkd said:


> Wouldnt it be akward to meet people you just know by screen names? Well i know some of you lot have met, but for the others.


I went to one that my friend is on, and it was hilarious.

Yes some of us have met (I have met TinyTom, Jamie, James Super Cell, Lorian..................)

Some I feel like I have met (the Hacky twins, Peg, Pred................) so they know I am a girl, NOW we will find out DB is one too!

Up to you hun, we made the invite open to everyone, newbies and those that have been here forever.

We were just going to have a threesome at first,  but thought it would be to clique (sp).

x

x

x

T


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

saddest thing of all is im only in charlton  lol 1train from london bridge.

anyone know what they're realling doing with the dome? i heard flats and shopping centre? and apparently the millenium eye was meant to be coming down.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I went to one that my friend is on, and it was hilarious.
> 
> Yes some of us have met (I have met TinyTom, Jamie, James Super Cell, Lorian..................)
> 
> ...


Yeah im also in london, ive met ash(the_gr8_1), he is around the corner from me.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tkd said:


> Wouldnt it be akward to meet people you just know by screen names? Well i know some of you lot have met, but for the others.


mmm not really.... i know ash really well

u have met him i think?

tat cant be that bad..me&jamie would get on no doubt form our PM's etc..

oh and me and lisa kinda know each other


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> mmm not really.... i know ash really well
> 
> u have met him i think?
> 
> ...


PM's? what about the phone sex we had - I feel violated now, hurt and used.....:boohoo:

Nah it's true tho I get on with most open minded people, always have worked in places where I meet all sorts so I dont care about meeting new faces to old names.....

Looking forward to it, as the first time I met Tatyana I was a little nervous, I was expecting some sex crazed maniac! Not the case lovely woman, as I said to Tat you cant get a feel for people in how they write, but seeing them in 3D and body language etc is completly different.

Should be fun!

:beer1:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

You could all jump up here to Jockland.

Clean air, scenery, adventure................................................errrmmm Ok then, its a bad idea.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

del_h said:


> You could all jump up here to Jockland.
> 
> Clean air, scenery, adventure................................................errrmmm Ok then, its a bad idea.


I jumped down here to get away from it pal - well I was 5 at the time 

I was born in Falkirk !

The D in jamieDsmith is for Durkin! If thats not a scot's name.....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Looking forward to it, as the first time I met Tatyana I was a little nervous, I was expecting some sex crazed maniac!


 :blowme:



x

x

x

T


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

If Im in town I'll defo come down! Can we do Soho dawwwlings. I know several places that will cater for everyones pursuasions! 

Can we get jimmy along too? I've got some extra special places for him!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Joolz,

Of course you can come mountain man!

I do love SOHO as well! I will be having to be quite good on my diet so please don't make it too cruel!

This is an open invite.

I know a few others of you are IN or CLOSE to London, Liz K, Meera, Predator, BIG, we haven't heard from you yet!

x

x

x

T


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Can I travel from Blackpool to LONDON for something to eat please??? Yeah right!!!! Round trip of 550 miles for a chicken burger.

Cheers anyway peeps - I live nowhere near a Nandos...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Can I travel from Blackpool to LONDON for something to eat please??? Yeah right!!!! Round trip of 550 miles for a chicken burger.
> 
> Cheers anyway peeps - I live nowhere near a Nandos...


You could make a weekend of it if you really want to meet the flesh behind the avvies.

Take in a show or do all those touristy things people love to do.

Naughty weekend away with the wife.

I think people usually go to Blackpool for those though?

x

x

x

T


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, your dead right. It's kind of hard affording to go away at the moment because my fine lady is nearly 7 months pregnant and it'd be all too much for her.

If there are any shows in the Manchester area I will happily meet up with a few of you though for a crack.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey Chris good luck to you and the missus mate!

The rest of you London'ers get your butts in gear!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Yep, your dead right. It's kind of hard affording to go away at the moment because my fine lady is nearly 7 months pregnant and it'd be all too much for her.
> 
> If there are any shows in the Manchester area I will happily meet up with a few of you though for a crack.


I have put myself in the BNBF Northern qualifier in Manchester on July 15th.

mg:

I have some work to do.

x

x

x

T


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds sweet, but IMO the soho one would be best as its right in the centre and that jamie and DB should feel more confortable there:tongue10: :blowme:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Sounds sweet, but IMO the soho one would be best as its right in the centre and that jamie and DB should feel more confortable there:tongue10: :blowme:


t0sser................. 

Sounds good :beer1: :hungry:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

It's this weekend folks!

MEERA, hun we haven't heard from you yet!

I am so on the diet if any of you lot have ice cream I might have to stab you with my fork! 

Actually not that bad!

Big cyber hug

x

x

x

T


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well DB's back today, so he should reply or we all gang probe him


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ok guys, so who is coming for sure?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i just mot'd and taxed the bike cos i was plannin on some nando's and good company,......but its daddies day on sunday !

and my two little angels want to treat me so..............

plus the wife has got her CBT that day too,.......

sorry folks,......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Stu man no worries them little angels deserve you all to them selfs! Next time daddy!

Ash I'm defo game - the missus is havin her parents up for a BBQ so I'm defo getting outta the house 

I'm sure T is there with bells on, so find out what Bazza and Lisa are up to and we're all good!

Any one else around?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OH Stu(d),

We didn't even think about the holidays!

And Jamie, please stop giving away my training secret weapons! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Well!?????

have we got a full report with pictures and funny anecdotes.....

how'd it go ....?

Nando's wasnt it??

did all the boys remember the rule in Nando's....

about washing the chilli off their hands before going to pee pee.......

i had an experience once , it burns like mad!!

and i upset a few people when i used the frozen yogurt machine to cool the little fella down.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ha ha, only me and Tatyana went! Wasn't sure if it was still defo on but thought I'd pop down anyway just in case they did go!

Fair enough tho, cause we should have PM'd/E-mailed before. Ash/Baz think we should PM mobile numbers next time so we defo know whos going for sure 

I needed to get out the house anyway - I had a huge BBQ on Sat, and the house needed cleaning before my GF's parents came round - so I bailed and went to London with Tat, came home and the house was spotless - result!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

No one turned up so it became a romantic dinner for 2 (me and DB love

LOL

well it woulda if we actually went due to no one replying to the conformation post by me above on friday!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mmmmm

sounds cosy !

did you get a booth,......

waiter!.........

Champange!!!!

(i,ll meet you in the yakoozee in half an hour darling)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i text ash 3 times and the joker only replied at 3pm yesterday!!

muppets!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the words "brewery" and "p1ssup" spring to mind,......

next time , i,ll get involved and you can garentee a smooth , military style, operation....

we'll have name tags and a table plan, the works....

and an itinerary,.....eg....

1pm........order chicken

1.15pm....chicken arrives

1.17pm ...chicken eaten

1.18pm....begin to empty the frozen yougurt machine....

you get the idea...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sounds like a plan!!

thats what happens when u let birds organize things it never fukin works!!!

lets get another date sorted then!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

WORD!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jamie and I had a scream.

He also forgot to mention looking in a few of the sex shops for a new outfit for me for a photoshoot this Wednesday.

All the gay guys were checking him out cause he has such a cute bubble butt! 

ASH I did respond, my internet is SICK at home right now, stupid broadband router not found!

I also had a seminar all day Saturday!

I think we need to PM mobile numbers.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Jamie and I had a scream.
> 
> He also forgot to mention looking in a few of the sex shops for a new outfit for me for a photoshoot this Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Yeah but making me test the strap on was a bit of a pain in the ar5e 

Yeah lets set a new date, I have numbers now so it should be better aranged next time!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

defo any dates that are good for anyone?

this sat&sunday are fine with me??


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am in London nearly every Sunday Morning till August 23rd, so this Sunday is cool with me.

I think we need to find another restaurant though, cause both Jamie and I could have eaten the entire meal twice over. Garlic and Shots is just in the next block and they have this FAB back garden.

Jamie, LOL. AND we have the same taste in lingiere.

He looks cute in pink as well. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well a whole chicken is only 15 quid and u'll struggle on ur own!

i'm up for the challenge tho


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> well a whole chicken is only 15 quid


so thats the starter sorted ......

what you gonna have for main??

i could eat the whole menu and still hit the dessert menu with an appetite


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sunday is cool with me, I'm staying in Bedfordshire this Sat night so I should be able to travel down from there and get up town for 2 ish again?

Thats if you gits turn up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be in London on Saturday doing a gym photo shoot followed by the consumption of grilled foul, fricaseed potato batons and carbonated soft drinks.

Any of you who are around Catford at 1pm on Saturday may witness this spectacle or indeed participate in said feast.

Taty - I will NOT be wearing fancy pants so don't even ask if you can keep them.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

both sat&sunday are cool with me!!

all up2 ash now then!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

where the fcuk is catford????

just make sure its finallised in time for us northern folk to do a map thingy..

will i get a congestion charge on the bike, and is it safe/cheap to park it?, in that there London......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no congestion charge on bikes mate

i wouldnt say its safe just incase but its not too bad imo


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

well im up for sat or sun! juss lemmey kno


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Id love to come down and meet the peoples but the old renault laguna (walnut dash) has a problem with somethin rattlin underneath. I have no engine savvy to look myself and im tryin to avoid the cost of garage, so my chariot is now on short distance journeys only :-( plus I aint got a spare in case I get a blow out - which I always do!!

Anyway hope y'all have a nice time.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> where the fcuk is catford????
> 
> just make sure its finallised in time for us northern folk to do a map thingy..
> 
> will i get a congestion charge on the bike, and is it safe/cheap to park it?, in that there London......


Catford Bridge, SE London, where Kim's gym, Skyline is. Trains from London Bridge or Cannon Street to Hayes will take you there.

Tom,

Is this with Alex Mac? Cause he told me he REFUSED to take any more pics of you unless you wore a posing G-string, silver spandex.

When will you be done you big TART? Cause the more the merrier! Shall we do an early dinner? Actually does it matter what time as we all eat so bloody often!

Ironman,

If we get this sorted I think we may be doing quite regular lunches. It would be great for more of us to meet.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont give a **** aslong as someone tells me this time


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> i dont give a **** aslong as someone tells me this time


Maybe you werent told for a reason DB :rolleye11


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

well i'll host the northern meet ,.......

we can have it at my house .......

an tha can all ay a bit o gravy on thi puddin.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> well i'll host the northern meet ,.......
> 
> we can have it at my house .......
> 
> an tha can all ay a bit o gravy on thi puddin.


Dont forget the Drippin


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Dont forget the Drippin


mate ! if i turn up , the girls will be providing that,.......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> mate ! if i turn up , the girls will be providing that,.......


Well my daddy does say that no-one makes drippin like my mum - want me to send her up 2 ya?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ha ha

We could have it at DB's house

Special's include

Cream Pie

Sausage Roll

Hairy Clams

Bacon Strips

Fur Burgers

Starfish on the side

PASTIES all round


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

DB said:


> sounds like a plan!!
> 
> thats what happens when *u let birds organize things *it never fukin works!!!
> 
> lets get another date sorted then!!!


Whoa!!! there fella! Let's don't generalize too much.

Isn't interesting that it was a *bird*, a very lovely one at that, wanting the meet in the first place!!!

I think the fact that no one replied with confirmation said that it was not a good date for most. That doesn't mean it wasn't organized.

Faux Pas was that it was on a holiday.

Shame on us for not RSVP with a Nay vote as well.

RSVP means to reply either yay or nay.

Best to have these things as a sticky up at the top. It can get lost in the posts.

As a resident 'BIRD' on this lovely site of Real MEN, I have you know that I've organized *successful* fund raising galas for over 600 people.

I'm just in the USA, so I'm out of the loop for these get togethers in the UK. 

Party at DB house sounds like a blast.

Does that include cherry pie with nice warm white sauce for dessert?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL!!

so lets get this one sorted this time not a huge fuk up like last time!lol


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Get a mod to make it a sticky.



Why not a celebration meet???

Maybe the meet could be after the Comp Tatyana is going to win. 

Then she can eat anything and not stab us with a knife or fork.. :bounce:

The competition gives the meet a "celebration" theme. :lift:

You go DB, you're the man!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Peg said:


> As a resident 'BIRD' on this lovely site of Real MEN, I have you know that I've organized *successful* fund raising galas for over 600 people.
> 
> I'm just in the USA, so I'm out of the loop for these get togethers in the UK.
> 
> ?


it was a joke when i referred to her a bird maybe u didnt sence the pi55 taking... no harm meant... :beer:

i always wondered if u were male or female actually lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Well my daddy does say that no-one makes drippin like my mum - want me to send her up 2 ya?


Jamie!!!!

i thought at fisrt glance you offered to send me some or her dripping.....

but J mate!!??

you just offered up your mam for me to ,..........thats not good man! ,,.....

what kind of bloke would i be if i ................how old is she??....

yeah send her up ,..

but make sure you stock up on frozen dinners..........

cos when she comes back she wont be fit for doin much cookin,......


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

DB:

I know it was said in a pi55 taking way.

No offense taken.

I was responding light-heartedly... said with a smile and a fun poke in the ribs the way "birds" do. LOL!

Why is it that men think I'm a man on bodybuilding sites???

LOL!!!

I promise you I am 100% all woman.

:kiss:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Peg said:


> I know it was said in a pi55 taking way.cool
> 
> No offense taken.
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hey raikey, im up your way in the next 3 weeks, yorkshire yeh? im staying at the blue dolphin caravan park?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> hey raikey, im up your way in the next 3 weeks, yorkshire yeh? im staying at the blue dolphin caravan park?


who the hell goes on holiday in yorkshire?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

DB:

I do wear those low cut clingy short black dresses with the slits in them from time to time.

I do love to wear pink silk blouses, with pearl buttons that are unbuttoned strategically at the cleavage, with my tight fitting black jeans, too.

Then it is always fun to just wear a strand of pearls and some fancy high heels, and  ....

Thanks for the compliment about me not talking shyite like most birds.

:hug:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Peg said:


> DB:
> 
> I do wear those low cut clingy short black dresses with the slits in them from time to time.
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> hey raikey, im up your way in the next 3 weeks, yorkshire yeh? im staying at the blue dolphin caravan park?


yeah! blue dolphin ........

i know the place . its just outside scarbough eh?.......

but Carl i agree wi Baz

i *have* to live here you're CHOOSING to holiday here!!!!...WTF !

nah,... its good mate you'll have fun i,m sure

Hey Baz at least up here you can get a pint for under a fiver, and we have chips wi our pies not fcukin mashed spuds (wots all THAT about anyway)......


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

DB:

Yup, I bet Lisa does.

Most girls do like pearls.

So have you got the meet all planned out, now,??? LOL!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah but Lisa seems quite fond of pearl earrings, nose stud and eye make up to match too....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> yeah! blue dolphin ........
> 
> i know the place . its just outside scarbough eh?.......
> 
> ...


lol we have weatherspoons around here dude aswell! sayin that the pub next to my work is 3.20 a pint!! lol liberties! not a big drinker anyway so its all good... couldnt afford to be anyway!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Peg said:


> Get a mod to make it a sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way! Meet before her comp because thats half the fun for her! Watching everyone else chow down a lovely nandos followed by like a choccie cake or something


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i cant belive i didnt see this..or did i!

i prolly missed it with a title like that though lol

Ben


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

DB said:


> who the hell goes on holiday in yorkshire?


LMAO!!

i go to scarborough sometimes to see our lass' family but that is where it stops... north yorkshire....

oops.. your not from the north are you raikey? eek... no offence Stu! .... emmm.... honest  lol!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> i go to scarborough sometimes to see our lass' family but that is where it stops... north yorkshire....
> 
> oops.. your not from the north are you raikey? eek... no offence Stu! .... emmm.... honest  lol!


none taken mate ! lol!,...

any road,....i,m a Westy,.....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I vote for SATURDAY a bit later so that Tom can meet with us too.

We just need to know what time he is finished at, OR I will check with Kim if we can all meet at her gym.

Let's make a choice folks!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

catford is abit of a trek tho... where is kim's gym? i reckon a meet in central is better


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be done at about 1.30pm I reckon. Photoshoot is at 12.

Can eat at 2pm if that's OK with everyone else cos I'll need to change and have a shower, cos us real men sweat when we train. lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Real men are above 5 foot!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Real men are above 5 foot!


B:frown: stard.

:beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

can we make it central london not catford? as i am SW and ash is west so its a trek and its not even on the tube :boohoo:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so 2 pm, Saturday the 24th at 2:00.

SO I would prefer if we met at Bar Italia just down the street from Nando's and then pick another restaurant that does chicken cause I will probably still be on a low carb day.

Or is that just complicating things.

Stu(d), can you make a Saturday too?

Oh be still my beating heart, all you handsome muscular men in one place. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nando's! dont complicate things this time!!

which nando's??


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHH!!!!!

FFS!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well seeing as I'm driving 129 miles and Raikey even more I think it's a bit lazy for the Londoners to start moaning about tube etc. Plus the fact that I've got a 2.5 hour drive to get back to Bristol afterwards like fcuk am I p*ssing about getting lost in a town I don't know.

I'm going to Catford Nando's at 2pm on Saturday, if you want to meet up with me then that's cool if you want to fart ar$e around London deciding which restaurant to go to then that's cool as well but I won't be there. I thought it would be nice if I was down that way to meet up with some of you and now it's turning into a fcuking nightmare, next we'll be asking what shoes each other is wearing so we don't clash.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL moanin bitches! ok raikey what about u mate u comig if so where's easy for u?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

this looks like its gonna be a hen do with all this estrogen floatin round here now!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok then !

i,d like to meet Tom too so its no biggy for me to get to catford ,.....

ive got the post code, ive googled it and already have a map,....

so if its only a few tube stops for you guys then we might not get another chance so soon......

so i suggest the catford one while the mighty tom is in our grasp!.........mhuhuhahahaha!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep catford is cool for me then...cant really moan as it aint that far....

apologies to cry baby tom for previous moaning!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DB said:


> apologies to cry baby tom for previous moaning!


I'm gonna throw all my toys at you from my pram.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well i dont have much of a say then do I, u gonna drive or get the tube up there BaZ?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i'd love to come down, but i'm probably as far north as you can get before you hit haggis country...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ride up there mate.... no tube unless u go to waterloo and go from there

i may get lisa to drive we'll see


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmm, if Lisa is driving ill bum a ride off ya then


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Hmmm, if Lisa is driving ill bum a ride off ya then


LOL we'll see!!! yeah thats cool mate if we drive...saying that i better ask her first!! lmao PM her dude


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Take some pictures!!

It's too far for me. LOL!

:beer:


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Isn't there a place that is central to EVERYONE????

OK

*To summarize*

Nando's at Catford

2pm, Saturday, June 24, 2006

TT such decisive leadership!!! Respect!

Make this a sticky???

*Add your name to this list if you are coming*: (copy and paste this in your reply)

Tinytom

DB

Raikey

The Gre8t 1ne

Tatyana


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

*Add your name to this list if you are coming*: (copy and paste this in your reply)

Tinytom

DB

Raikey

The Gre8t 1ne

Tatyana

Staffy


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Man I would so go if I could drive and didnt work weekends, have to sort something out for another time


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Staffy's doing the photos with me so don't get in our way on the way to Nando's, you might get eaten on the way lol.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Man, im gonna be the smallest guy there? looks like me gonna have to wear more layers!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

one thing Ash.....

you wont be the SHORTEST there.........

Tom,....you know i love you.....

on a side note.......just watch me go at the bottomless frozen yogurt!!

bottemless!!!???? PAH! believe me! EVERYTHING has a bottom....


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Hmmm, if Lisa is driving ill bum a ride off ya then


oh will u now thats news to me.... no thats cool but i think we mite ride


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Hmmm, if Lisa is driving ill ride the bum off yer then


yeah Ash whatever mate...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> yeah Ash whatever mate...


LOL, i cant keep up with u lot if ya ride, i just got a lil old man 125 FFS till i get my license!:boohoo:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok for those of you on tube and train................................

From Cannon Street (District and Circle Line), Trains to HAYES for Catford Bridge (this is SLOW by the way and not as many trains)

From London Bridge (Northern Line), again off tube to network rail and trains to HAYES in KENT.

I think I will be going a bit early to have a natter at Kim and throw stuff at Tom. 

SO I will be going from Fenchurch Street/Tower Hill if anyone wants me to hold their hand.

Kim is cool if you want to pop into her gym, so if any of you lads want to meet a Miss Olympia competitor and the MAMA to most of the FBB in England, come with.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll be riding up so i'll get lost big time as i always seem to do! so see u at some point!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ill be...ummmmm not sure? following DB (blind leadind the blind) or get train....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

get on the back of DB!!!

that way , its an excuse to hug him from behind!!...in a non-gay way of course Ash...

or even better,....get on the back of Lisa,...and hold on tight ......yeee haaaa!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

how for from nando's is this gym,...

cos i may turn up early and give Little Miss T some Raikey shmoozing before we eat....

you know,....build up an appitite,........

bump for the gyms post code....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> or even better,....get on the back of Lisa,...and hold on tight ......yeee haaaa!!


easy :axe:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmm Ill wonder who i'll ride?  :whoo:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> how for from nando's is this gym,...
> 
> cos i may turn up early and give Little Miss T some Raikey shmoozing before we eat....
> 
> ...


SE4 me thinks, Skyline Gym, Rushley Lane, think it is about 400 m from the gym.

It is in the back of the BEEF mag

You will have to call me as the entrance is a bit mysterious the first few times.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u riding down raikey? will your bike make it?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> u riding down raikey? will your bike make it?


Ha !

i think so mate yeah! ....but not on one tank full of jooce......

the bastard thing only gives me bout 90 mile on a tank,......:jerk:

you,ve all got me number so if owt changes dramatically just let me know.... :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well dude as your maknig the trip is nuffin happens i'll come meet u somehwere anyway 

Lookin forward to hearing your twin rumble!!

i'm sure the bike wil be fine honda's are made to last!! sayin that my honda didnt last well against a lorry but hey ho!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> Ha !
> 
> i think so mate yeah! ....but not on one tank full of jooce......
> 
> ...


ohh see he's got ur number....so what u sayin u sent it throught the post?:spammer::boohoo:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

it dont so much rumble as ROAR! mate ,...

1st thing i did was put a set of Art cans on it (the best sound for a veetwin)....

you'll hear me coming from the blackwall tunnel me ole sparra.

yeah come meet me at the services for a cuppa java or summat


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> it dont so much rumble as ROAR! mate ,...
> 
> 1st thing i did was put a set of Art cans on it (the best sound for a veetwin)....
> 
> ...


ok dude whatever the fuk java is lol!!!

be good to meet u matey


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Java is coffee you slack tw4t!!

and no laughing at my accent right?!!

lmao! ...


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> it dont so much rumble as ROAR! mate ,...
> 
> 1st thing i did was put a set of Art cans on it (the best sound for a veetwin)....
> 
> ...


Raikey mate, you're going to find that we southern nancies who use words like 'Java' are a different breed to the other southern nancies who use words like 'Cuppa'!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> Raikey mate, you're going to find that we southern nancies who use words like 'Java' are a different breed to the other southern nancies who use words like 'Cuppa'!!!


at least a cuppa makes sense!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Nah KS a cuppa is tea,.......As in "a cuppa cha"

i have this prob with my sister in law.....

she's from down there , and says "pop" has to be fizzy otherwise its just called "juice"...

now me and our kid (who she lives with in earl court or summat!) argue that "pop" is every kind,.. fizzy or not,.....

how different we all are eh?

so on your sunday lunch, do you have "london puddings" ?

lol! .....i must get out more.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> Nah KS a cuppa is tea,.......As in "a cuppa cha"
> 
> i have this prob with my sister in law.....
> 
> ...


everythign is juice man!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> at least a cuppa makes sense!!


yeah it makes sense written down !!!!!

but when you say it , it sound like .........

CAPPA!!....

LETS ALL AV A FACKIN CAPPA!!!

PAT THE KEKOOW ON MA! ...WE WANT A FACKIN CAPPA!!

i,m gonna watch a bit of eastenders before saturday ,...just to get it spot on,.....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I already have practised my London common man speak.

Cor Blimey guv'nor you're avin' a giraffe with that northern monkey speak.

What'cha gabble proper up the apples and pears with my sweeps brush and have a butchers at the furry mitts on the dolly in the next street.

you shlaaaaaags


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Recapping the details for the UK-Muscle meeting at Nando's this Saturday.

*Nando's at Catford*

*
2pm, Saturday, June 24, 2006*

Add your name to this list if you are coming: (copy and paste this in your reply)

Tinytom

DB

Lisa

Raikey

The Gre8t 1ne

Tatyana

Staffy


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

*Address :*74-76 Rushey Green

Catford

SE6 4HW

OK so it is SE6 cause I am sure Skyline is 112 Rushey Green.

DB what do you mean if it all goes wrong! Of course we will be there, with bells on!

x

x

x

T

Forgot Jamie!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

*Nando's at Catford*

*
2pm, Saturday, June 24, 2006*

*
*

*
Address : *

*
74-76 Rushey Green *

*
Catford *

*
SE6 4HW *

Add your name to this list if you are coming: (copy and paste this in your reply)

Tinytom

DB

Lisa

Raikey

The Gre8t 1ne

Tatyana

Staffy

Jamie

Didn't mean to leave out Jamie. I thought I read earlier that he couldn't make it. My bad!!

Nice map and menu addition, Tatyana!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I will text all the lads tomorrow and check if they are going.

Jamie is a busy bunny, he is fixing up his house!

JAMIE are you coming and are we training on Saturday morning?

I think he said NO last week. I can't remember, seems like AGES ago already!

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

JJ cant make it !...tells me he's taking thre mrs out...

is that gangster speak for , he's going to shoot her?

or does he mean he's gonna take her to a pub for chicken in a basket?

either way he wont be there, ...

so have had to put his "man hug" in a stay fresh sealed bag to keep it fresh for next time.....

everybody else can have theirs on saturday.....

get it while it hot people!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ahh man, i had some chance of not being the smallest with jamie there...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

No I cant go. I did say that on a post around about 5 pages ago 

I have to take my GF out for the day, she is having a bit of a crap time at the mo so I need to cheer her up....had aranged it ages back and if I let her down she would be broken.....

Really, really, really busy at the mo too as Tat said new house and new job and all that...

I did really wanna come tho, Stu promised me a man hug aswell......

Baz offered to let me ride his bitch, not sure which one Ash or Lisa ?

Tom I was going to teach me the best way to smash a pasty....

Hopefully we can make it regular ish, and I'll get to meet you all soon.

Havin said that none of you buggers turned up last week 

Tat yeah early one on Sat morning at Academy, 9.00am? Shoulders cool? Had a wicked back workout last night so well lookin forward to it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> ahh man, i had some chance of not being the smallest with jamie there...


Why do you always feel the need to bring my 4" pecker in to the public eye Ash you t1t


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> JJ cant make it !...tells me he's taking thre mrs out...
> 
> is that gangster speak for , he's going to shoot her?


No but in Essex pubs they are giving out beer mat's to ppl telling them not to hit their wives! And a radio campain telling battered wives to pack and leave home when their abusive husbands are at the pub watching the game!

I fookin hope she does bugger off - after the washing up is done 

*Public disclaimer* I do not support the kicking of women *


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> No I cant go. I did say that on a post around about 5 pages ago
> 
> I have to take my GF out for the day, she is having a bit of a crap time at the mo so I need to cheer her up....had aranged it ages back and if I let her down she would be broken.....
> 
> ...


Jamie mate why not surprise her with a trip to nandos! Mate if I were your bird I would love that


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah jamie dont be a spoil sport bring the girly along!!

raikey is coming all that way and your gonna drop us like a used condom for your bird... bro's before hoe's!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lmao oh man!!

yeah your bird is feeling really low and needs cheering up!,....

i know!.....

take her to a fast food joint full of body builders,...??.

actually Capster, now i think about it, it DOES sound like a decent idea,.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mate if lisa was feeling down she'd love to see lots of muscley blokes!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

dont forget Jamie,...theres man hugs a-plenty.....!

i spose i could spare one for the missus, or she could share yours,.....

thats if i got any left after Taty get hold of me, .....

she may deplete my stock of man hugs,.........judging how freely she gives away the cyber hugs......


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

"i'll be your best friend if you come":beer:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> "i'll be your best friend if you come in my mouth":beer:


Not the sort of bottomless yoghurt I was thinking of.

fnar fnar


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, you and your fantasy's! now i kno why you never made it soho, harder to resist those natural urges


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right if I tell you why I cant bring her will you promise not to rip it out of me......


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Right if I tell you why I cant bring her will you promise not to rip it out of me......


Yeah sure mate go ahead :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep but it cant be something to do with steroids it aint gonna work as we cant quite easier say u dont take them

when she see's all our muscles she will think u dont anyway


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers Baz, you C%$£!

Well, when she was younger she really liked a certain boy band - that most young girls did, someone at work had two tickets going cheap, I told her and she said that she wanted to go......

I told her that I'd never go and see that sh1te, which I ment, and she sort of went ok cool dont worry, which means that see really wanted to go - flippin women!

So I bought the tickets and havent told her yet, I have also booked a hotel just outside of milton keynes for after so I'll be in her good books...

She is not very happy about things at the mo her mum is not well, and my GF is a very special girl and deserves to be happy...

Really am looking forward to meeting up with you guys soon tho, maybe Tat's show in St Albans would be a good idea?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fair play dude... your gonna get a fuking platinum card to the blow job bank after doing all that for her!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

"I Guess, now its time, for me to grow up!, yes its time"

Take that! PSML!!

ur a keeper m8! she shud be lucky! and so will you after!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ASH!!! you know the lyrics dude !!

i remember my mates younger sister once said to me....

"i,m gonna get a Take That tattoo" ,....

i said..."nooo dont"

she said..."why not?"

i said..."well,...do you remember Bros?"

she said."no"...

i said..."thats why!!"

hey jamie if you get close enuff to the front , take a photo of mark for me,.......

and spit on that wobbly gobbed bastard one who's name i cant remember.......

orange!!! somebody orange!!....thats him!.;...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL^^ that was a good song man! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ash mate there is still tickets if you wanna come with me instead......just not to my hotel after


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Ash mate there is still tickets if you wanna come with me instead......just not to my hotel after


Then whats the point? huh I mean turn me on with take that and send my ass home! :jerk: now way man!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> dont forget Jamie,...theres man hugs a-plenty.....!
> 
> i spose i could spare one for the missus, or she could share yours,.....
> 
> ...


Yes peeps around me are big into the hugging thing, I am training all the Sure Grip Vale Tudo submission fighters to hug me when I arrive in the gym now.

Oh yah, and have young man at work I get a hug from most days! AND my mate Clare gives me a hug most days at work as well!

All about the love!

Three kisses as well, E. European and Amsterdam tradition, I might let you get away with TWO. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

So???

How did this one go??

I hope it was great fun for all.

:beer: :bounce:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah was a good laugh!!

big shocks of the day (for me)

raikey= alot bigger than i thought he would be (from the pics)... really thick!

Tinytom= for a such a foul perverted man on the board he actually spoke the queens english!!

all in all a good laugh tho

major respect for raikey for taking the 3 hour journey tho!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Agreed^^ was good fun, tho it was a lil hard to understand Raikey without a translator


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Had a great day!

Sorry we were late but that was Tom's fault.It was nice to meet all the girls & guys in person. Be good to meet again sometime. 

Wade


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Just make sure u wear something baggy next time, i like to live in deniel thank you!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, you lads were bigger than I expected! Big and Handsome! :rolleye11

Apology to Wade, I had a blonde moment not realising you were on both UK-Ms!

I will try and get my few pics up soon!

Sunday mornings in London, then it is cooking day for me! I make all my meals till close to Wednesday.

I think we need to have a BBQ at someone's home.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

staffy said:


> Had a great day!
> 
> Sorry we were late but that was Tom's fault.
> 
> Wade


Actually it was every other bugger's fault for getting in front of me. I hate driving in London, full of cocks.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> I think we need to have a BBQ at someone's home.
> 
> x
> 
> ...


LOL post your addy up then tat!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

took me an hour to get all the bastard flies off me helmet ,.....3 hours in the saddle (ahem) .....dont do the old bottom that good either.....

cant wait for the pics!!

tho....i'm not posting the one of me and Baz cos the lighting was a bit poor and some how he looks slightly bigger than me!!! lmao!...

hey Ash is a big dude too (dont know why he dont post more pics?),,,,

he gets on about MY accent and he sounds like he lives in L.A or summat.....

and Tom,.........i,ve spoke to him before on the phone so i knew what to expect,.,...

you see his pictures and expect "Grrrr!! i'll rip yer ****in head off yer bastard!!",...

but in reality you get...."oh hellooo, so very pleased to meet you, one lump or two dear boy",....

but seriously, everyones character is not done the full justice by their posts,...after meeting everyone in person i found out they are actually more witty/intelligent/handsome/hot.......

in fact the first words i heard Lisa say were..."God!...i'm sooo hot!!"

i was like.... steady girl! we just met....

all in all...it was worth the ride down,even if... my leathers gave me deep vien thrombosis, and i lost a filling, and it was 1000 degrees in town, and i probly got 5 speeding fines in the post,.....


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Agreed^^ was good fun, tho it was a lil hard to understand Raikey without a translator


Ha, leave Raikey alone, not his fault! I agree the dude is a 6 foot giant, and to be honest, if you didn't already know him, you wouldn't think he had his heart of gold with those bulging biceps and shaven bovver-boy haircut! It was good putting names to the faces, I can happily say we're a big lot, must have been even a little bit intimidating for the other diners to have a bunch of BB'ers on the same table.

Food was ace, Tatyana showed us amateurs how to REALLY eat... 

And again, Rep point to Raikey for making the 3 hour journey down, and then the same back again (you find the M11 all right, mate?.

Photos - I think any member who's in a photo taken on Saturday should have a say on whether it's posted up. For my part I'm cool.

Cheers,

KS


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey Tom !....you look a lot whiter in real life than in your competition pic's !!!

rofpmsl!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> took me an hour to get all the bastard flies off me helmet ,.....3 hours in the saddle (ahem) .....dont do the old bottom that good either.....
> 
> cant wait for the pics!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds you all had a mint time - im well jelous i missed it - defo next time though.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah Tim,....next time we should make it more central (after a show or summat) that way more of the northern chapter of the "brotherhood" lol, can make it,.....

i thought bout askin you if you wanted a lift but, my 17 stone + your 17 stone= 1 overloaded honda firestorm.....


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> Yeah Tim,....next time we should make it more central (after a show or summat) that way more of the northern chapter of the "brotherhood" lol, can make it,.....
> 
> i thought bout askin you if you wanted a lift but, my 17 stone + your 17 stone= 1 overloaded honda firestorm.....


Yeh dude - no doubt your suspension wouldnt thank you for that lol.

Maybe we could chip in and get a comedy side cart for your bike - I havent seen one of them since 'On the Buses' lol.

Im up for anywhere but some where a bit more central would be good.


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

i do not poop all the time :rolleye11

ya it was great to see some of you lot and raikey is great got to totch his bum in 1 of the photos 

it was so cool of tat to take us to kims gym afterwards


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Balls

Didnt know anything about this - That`ll teach me for not reading some threads through!

Hope you all had a good time tho


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> i do not poop all the time :rolleye11
> 
> ya it was great to see some of you lot and raikey is great got to totch his bum in 1 of the photos
> 
> it was so cool of tat to take us to kims gym afterwards


hmmmm....never had that done to my bum before,....must be a london thing,........

girl!... we were talking bout your spelling too wer'nt we ??

floppy d1ck,...and hard d1ck .....etc etc lmao!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Everyone says I sound posh!!

I went to a Grammar School don't you know. mofo.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> cant wait for the pics!!
> 
> tho....i'm not posting the one of me and Baz cos the lighting was a bit poor and some how he looks slightly bigger than me!!! lmao!...


His arms were MASSIVE.

Jamie,

I showed Tom the training pics from that morning and he now thinks you are my 'fancy boy'!

DB,

I was thinking Jamie for a BBQ, I think he volunteered before, we might have to help him clear it though, but hey, what are mates for?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

lisa said:


> i do not poop all the time :rolleye11
> 
> ya it was great to see some of you lot and raikey is great got to totch his bum in 1 of the photos
> 
> it was so cool of tat to take us to kims gym afterwards


OH I only gave him a hug and smelt him! Where was my HEAD, I really should have had a crafty grope as well!

Next time hun, how about we just corner the Stu(d) muffin................... 

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> OH I only gave him a hug and smelt him! Where was my HEAD, I really should have had a crafty grope as well!
> 
> Next time hun, how about we just corner the Stu(d) muffin...................
> 
> ...


now i,m REALLY scared ,.......

MUMMY!!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

dont worry ill run interception for ya! (AsH sandwidge, oh rite)


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

here we are folks!

this is Lisa, me and Baz.......(left to right in that order)...

can i just point out that the reason Barry's arm looks bigger than mine is cos he's a bit closer to the camera,.......

(only jokin bro!, you got me on the arms ...bastard!)

in fact lookin at this ,...you got me everywhere!!

and altho you cant see it,....Lisa has got a handful of my a$$,.....(cant blame her tho, its a cracking a$$)

Ash i got one of you and that crazy bird ,......ok to put it up?

you look good in it mate honest,......


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

go for it Stu m8!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok then !!

this is Tatyana and Ash:gossip: :crazy: :help:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Stu and Baz - you two could be brothers you look quite similar.

Ash - you could also be brothers with baz - wtf ?


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for the pictures!

Fun to see all of your faces!

One day I'm going to come over there and throw a party for all of you!!!

In a CENTRAL location !!!!!

Do know if you ever get to the Southern states or have a layover in NO... the light is on for ya to rest your weary feet and fill up your hungry muscles with some good Cajun food! 



:bounce:

Ironman -- I think they look alike because they are all sporting the same hair style...  and such lovely heads to view....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL! u had me on the BF tho stu! ripped up! but the pic is a close one!lol

for some reason *my girlfriend* looks happier in that photo then she ever does with me lmao :boohoo:

it was a good laugh ash looks like he is posing in a hiphop vid!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Sum more!

Sorry bout the blur but wasn't sure if u wanted ur face on ukm bud, let me know and ill put u in


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> hmmmm....never had that done to my bum before,....must be a london thing,........
> 
> girl!... we were talking bout your spelling too wer'nt we ??
> 
> floppy d1ck,...and hard d1ck .....etc etc lmao!


LOL its so much funnier reading posts after u met the person writing them!lol

i cant even take toms insults seriously after hearing his educated tones


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Stu and Baz - you two could be brothers you look quite similar.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL! u had me on the BF tho stu! ripped up! but the pic is a close one!lol
> 
> for some reason *my girlfriend* looks hapier in that photo then she ever does with me lmao :boohoo:
> 
> it was a good laugh ash looks like he is posing in a hiphop vid!!


LOL! Wurd to mutha!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> now i,m REALLY scared ,.......
> 
> MUMMY!!!!!


LOL, the big scary looking biker afraid of wee Lisa and I!

Just because we can dead lift more than you hun!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lisa can dead lift 75kg actually for rep which aint bad!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Must be annoying going out with someone thats stronger than you DB


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> Must be annoying going out with someone thats stronger than you DB


LOL! thats quite good dude! i was gonna come back with an insult but your right :boohoo:


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for being considerate, but don't worry about the blur, I just can't go anywhere without sporting my Ray Bans!!

Disclaimer - I will not pay any claims for compensations from parents any here whose children suffer nightmares and/or sleepless nights and/or mental anguish of any description as a result of the blur being lifted...



KS


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ok, unblured


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol good to see everyone in those pics, the one of DB, Raikey and Lisa is hilarious.

When I get some free time and Im a bit bigger ill meet ya all


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Cap said:


> lol good to see everyone in those pics, the one of DB, Raikey and Lisa is hilarious.
> 
> When I get some free time and Im a bit bigger ill meet ya all


it dont matter about ur size dude! look at me:rolleye11:boohoo:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

baz, that forearm is huge, your whole arm is huge. u remind me of owen? look spit and dab of him


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

lol u guys look like u had a crackin laff.. raikey ur huuuge as expected n ASH


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ok my morning started with another member, Jamie Smith, my Saturday morning training partner!

CAP

What is this I will meet you when I am big enough? Is that like a girlfriend saying, "oh I will have sex with you again when I lose 2 stone?' or 'I will be happy when I have made my first million'?

You are how you are hun, whole and complete. Don't miss out on life cause you think you need to be bigger, thinner, smarter, richer, whatever.......................

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL OMG so big! Well Jamie, you said you didn't want to look small!

Ok so pics!Had to put in Lisa and her bike!

Wade, I have a pic of you and your GF, can I post it, I know the rest don't have a problem!

I also have one of you lads eating, but that is not a pretty site!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Must have been a saturday - I see Toms on his Chips again!


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow - really cool seeing pics of all you forum regulars together socialising, especially ones of Tatyana! **right-click-save** 

>>> all you guys look great, and Raikey looks uber cool in those leathers!

Sorry, just one Q though - which one of you guys is Ash?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> u remind me of owen? look spit and dab of him


LOL i get that alot mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pookie69 said:


> Sorry, just one Q though - which one of you guys is Ash?


that gay one in the grey t-shirt!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

doh!!....Baz.......you divvy!

hey pookie!.

Ash is known as "the gr8t one" on here....

just thinking it must be a bit confusing for some folk, we use our screen names one minute then our " *in reallife i dont sit in front of a PC all day,..honest"* names the next..

i like the closness tho....

it gives me bones in my tail,.....

or that could just be the clomid,......


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Tat co**** you can post the pic,s of me & Caroline


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> doh!!....Baz.......you divvy!
> 
> hey pookie!.
> 
> Ash is known as "the gr8t one" on here....


Ah ok - just trying to match the faces to the poses in the avi's 



> just thinking it must be a bit confusing for some folk, we use our screen names one minute then our " *in reallife i dont sit in front of a PC all day,..honest"* names the next..


Indeed it is!


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> baz, that forearm is huge, your whole arm is huge. u remind me of owen? look spit and dab of him


WHAT THE HELL are u looking at the right person :axe:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

owen who??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> WHAT THE HELL are u looking at the right person :axe:


bitch! u dont realise ur a lucky bitch and i'm a ****in good catch!!  :smoke:

:jerk:

LOL we dont really look alike tho but people do say it alot


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

MORE pics!

Ok I may be having a blonde moment as I am rubbish with names, but did Tom and Wade plan on both having girlfriends called Caroline?

OOPs too big still and too late for me to mess around right now.

Pookie, thanks hun, I am flattered!

x

x

x

T


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

DB said:


> bitch! u dont realise ur a lucky bitch and i'm a ****in good catch!!  :smoke:
> 
> :jerk:
> 
> LOL we dont really look alike tho but people do say it alot


fvckin hell mate.. 1 minor nose job and u'd get away with it cleannn!! bring ur eyebrows down a bit n presto!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, just noticed this meeting picture thing.

Wow DB, you keep growing and growing, didnt realise you were so tall.

Those pics are totally cool.

Man, I wish I could have gone there.

That looked like fun.

Id of been the only one with a beer though.

You see I will never compete so I can blame it on the beer anyway

Wow, those pics are totally cool.

Bunch of good looking guys there.

Nice to be able to put a face with the posts.

Toms arms are looking rather huge in that pick.

It looks like you had a great time. One day I would like to meet you guys.

Maybe Tat will let me stay with her.  reggers: :help:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> bitch! u dont realise ur a lucky bitch and i'm a ****in good catch!!  :smoke:
> 
> :jerk:
> 
> LOL we dont really look alike tho but people do say it alot


I know what u mean m8 loads of peeps go on about it how he is my twin besides the fact that i wear glasses..

P.S I was shaving my head and thaught i would have a lil fun in that pic!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL!

look at the shelf full of dildo's in Ash's bedroom.........pmsl...

*Ash says*.........

"hey fool!...dont mess wid my damn butt plugs"


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao stu!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> LOL!
> 
> look at the shelf full of dildo's in Ash's bedroom.........pmsl...
> 
> ...


Hey SUCKA! dont be talkin that jive, befor i put a hurtin on ya fool!:axe:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok,.. have a look at this and see if theres any one you recognise..........

its actually a photo of a magazine article ........


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for home.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Wade Stafford and his lovely GF Caroline.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Why Raikey is that you dressed as an old lady?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That was awsome. More pics.

Good looking bunch of blokes and birds......... 

Tom, put some ice on those arms cause they are swollen.

DB, no wonder you pulled such a hot, sexy female!

Ash, you stud you. You look like a playa........lol.

Raikey, they say a picture says a thousand words, I came up blank......j/k.

You seem like the life of the party, even after all that riding just to get there. 

When are you guys meeting next? Should I bring my Adidas shirt?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree, if I was a hot chick I would prey on those hot dudes in a second.

Too bad I am not a hot chick


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont mind him he is gay. :rolleye11


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Latest research indicates homosexuality is genetic!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Latest research indicates homosexuality is genetic!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Baahhh, I've known that for some time from using logic - same proportion of men being gay worldwide, from the most ****-friendly countries (Scandinavia) to the most ****-hostile (Jamaica)??

Coincidence? Methinks not!

Not to start anything contentious, I hope not anyway, but homosexuals have been hiding in the closet, marrying straights and reproducing with them for hundreds of years before they starting coming out en masse in the last century, so my guess is now they'll slowly start dying out as their genes aren't being propagated in any kind of numbers. Ironic that their 'liberation' will lead to their eventual demise...

Just think...no bisexual chicks for my grandsons, what happened to your kids having more than you did, oh the horror!! :boohoo:

KS


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Cap said:


> Why Raikey is that you dressed as an old lady?


yep!!

the one holding the nice biege handbag,...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> Baahhh, I've known that for some time from using logic - same proportion of men being gay worldwide, from the most ****-friendly countries (Scandinavia) to the most ****-hostile (Jamaica)??
> 
> Coincidence? Methinks not!
> 
> ...


So if one twin is gay, so is the other? 

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> yep!!
> 
> the one holding the nice biege handbag,...


explain urself!!!!:axe:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok ladies what lunch,

I propose more meetings

1. WABBA Body Beautiful in Colchester August 5th

2. Cage Fighting in Southend November 4th

I think Raikey should dress like a lady what lunches!

Don't forget your heels!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

when is your next comp tat?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

it was at the "big day out" a festival hosted by Metallica at miton keynes bowl ,,...bout 3-4 years ago....

this was actually a full page in the NME and Kerrang (i,m famous at last!!)

we got p1ssed on the way down and made the lad who was driving stop at a charity shop.........where we spent about £10 each on old womens cloths....

i actually had on a pair of baggy tights and slippers!!

we even put props in our bags , like mint imperials, bingo pens and pots of "vaginal dryness treatment,....

by the end of the day my throat was killing from shouting "OOOHHH YOUNG MAN!!" to anyone that would listen,.......

plus, i got a bit carried away with a certian substance and ended up on my back, foaming at the mouth, in the St Johns ambulance,......not nice when your dressed as a grandma......

OOOOHH YOUNG MAN!!!!!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

lmao mate if this was the same concert my pressie came from neither wonder the poor kid was terrified faced with you dressed like that, lol.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

or was that another St Johns experience, lmao


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey chicken.....!

lmao....

nah that came a year or two later mate ....

think i was dressed normally then too .......dunno. these concert things are always a blur,...

spend 40-60 quid on a ticket, spend the day fcukin comatose...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> when is your next comp tat?


It depends on my condition, as I have left the dieting a bit late and pulled a bit of a Lee Priest off season! :axe:

I am aiming for the BNBF qualifier in St. Albans on July 30th, may have to do figure as I won't be shredded!

WABBA body beautiful one week later, August 5th, may have to do the Miss Perfect class instead of physique as well (the implants are a bit BIG for physique  )

After that:

Musclemania September 4th

UKBFF Pudsey September 10th

Capital City London around Sept 15th if it goes off

AND maybe one more WABBA show and if I make any of the Brit finals (fingers and toes crossed!)

That's the plan.

In the meantime, I am a hungry hippo!

I am dropping at least 1 kg a week right now though!

Carb cycling rules!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> it was at the "big day out" a festival hosted by Metallica at miton keynes bowl ,,...bout 3-4 years ago....
> 
> this was actually a full page in the NME and Kerrang (i,m famous at last!!)
> 
> ...


Metallica? Raikey you never fail to surprise me!

what substance makes you foam?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

probably a mixture of a few substances, lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the foaming ...?

anphetamines i,m afraid,....

i havent always been a good little boy you know!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Whats a few amphetamines amongst friends.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> So if one twin is gay, so is the other?
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Heh, only 1 in 96 people is a twin, and only one in 20 is gay, so that means only one out of every 1,920 people is a gay twin...when I find one, I'll let ya know!!



KS


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

winger said:


> Whats a few amphetamines amongst friends.


a party ??


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> Heh, only 1 in 96 people is a twin, and only one in 20 is gay, so that means only one out of every 1,920 people is a gay twin...when I find one, I'll let ya know!!
> 
> 
> 
> KS


and only one sad bastard took time to sit and work that out!!!

lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Latest research indicates homosexuality is genetic!
> 
> x
> 
> ...


Using this logic would mean that pedaphiles are genetic too then right?

Oh how about beastiality?

Now if this is the case it would be discriminating to take action against what your genetic disposition suggest you follow, right?

I dont agree with this.

I think if you have a submissive father and dominant mother this could do something to a small child in his growing up. Hmmmmm

Maybe drug addicts are just a genetic defect too?

Must be genetics as I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Tatyana you have mail


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> it was at the "*big gay out*" a festival hosted by Metallica at miton keynes bowl ,,...bout 3-4 years ago....
> 
> this was actually a full page in the NME and Kerrang (i,m famous at last!!)
> 
> ...


Sweet mate sounds like you had a good time other than being taken home in the back of an ambulance


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If 1 out of 20 are gay and 67% of gays work out. Looks like I will have to quit training........lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Carb cycling rules!


Is this the same person that was saying never to cut carbs or you will lose muscle?:rolleye11

Or the No, No, No, restricting carbs is unhealthy?

Ahem, nevermind

Oh just foget I brought it up:axe:

Don't lose too much weight, I like my women with a little meat on their bones:beer:


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Using this logic would mean that pedaphiles are genetic too then right?
> 
> Oh how about beastiality?


I've long suspected they both have their roots in our genes, and circumstance triggers them in some of us.



> Now if this is the case it would be discriminating to take action against what your genetic disposition suggest you follow, right?


Disciplined, yes. We all here know the effect of genes in BB, ectos fight their genes to bulk up, and you and me endos are both fighting ours to trim down.



> I dont agree with this.
> 
> I think if you have a submissive father and dominant mother this could do something to a small child in his growing up. Hmmmmm


'Could' is the operative word. In any case, that combination is a disastrous one for any child.



> Maybe drug addicts are just a genetic defect too?


Our genes are what separate the recreational user from the junkie. Take booze, they've isolated the gene responsible for alcohol addiction, it's widespread amongst those of Irish ancestry and almost absent from test subjects in Israel.



> Must be genetics as I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body


But then, you like pussy, so what's the problem?? 

KS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> But then, you like pussy, so what's the problem??
> 
> KS


But I am on a test cycle now so its rather I love pussy at the moment

So bad right now I am checking out old ladies.

I forgot how bad you can get on a cycle, hell it took 3 and a half weeks to hit me.

Now dont get me wrong but I like this and I dont like this.

An old lady today caught me staring at her and I got a kind of funny look from her. Don't get me wrong she has a super shape but man, she was wearing tight clothing and I was just burning a hole in her.

I know men think about sex alot but this is kind of consuming me at the moment.

Anyway, thanks for letting me share that:axe:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Is this the same person that was saying never to cut carbs or you will lose muscle?:rolleye11
> 
> Or the No, No, No, restricting carbs is unhealthy?
> 
> ...


No, I have always been opposed to the Atkins diet! Unless people are clinically obese and can't move, I don't think diets that eliminate one of the macronutrients and promote saturated fats is all that sensible.

I am a firm believer in lifestyle changes, and a way of eating that you can take on for life.

I carb cycled last season too, I just have different levels for my carbs.

I have tweaked diet based on the experience and knowledge of Paul.

I did say this year I was going to diet like Dorian, hit it hard till I got to the bodyfat I need to be and then alter it and have a few cheat meals.

Just that I put on too much chub and started dieting a bit late!

NEWBIE!

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> But I am on a test cycle now so its rather I love pussy at the moment
> 
> So bad right now I am checking out old ladies.
> 
> ...


Awwwww Scott mate that is fcukin great !!!

you're so funny when your horny ........

check out the old ladies bro Yeah!!........

all you gotta remember is....peel the scab off very slowly so she dont scream....

Dude !!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

thats a strange imagination you got there raikey mate.....its also funny as fcuk mate lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I actually really wasnt trying to be funny.

I was kindof wound up.

So, yah I guess it is horniness.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Yah, I actually really wasnt trying to be funny.
> 
> I was kindof wound up.
> 
> So, yah I guess it is horniness.


Welcome to my world hun. Do some cardio! Works wonders!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> and only one sad bastard took time to sit and work that out!!!
> 
> lol


By creepy coincidence, I found this on Wikipedia...

*Jirka Bartok* and *Karel Bartok* are gay pornographic actors from the Czech Republic who appear in adult films. They are identical twin brothers, best known for scenes in which they have sex with each other.

Performing individually, the twins usually perform in the bottom role. After appearing in Bounced Czechs, in which the twins wrestled and masturbated with each other, they made their most well-known film, 2000's Double Czech, in which the brothers have both oral and anal sex with each other. Some versions were released without this last session featuring their consummation.

Karel Bartok is sometimes credited as *Karol Bartok* or *Zdeněk Bartok*.

[edit]

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/]


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

WTF!?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok !!!

who turned the "ladies what lunch" thread into a jerry springer episode????

any more of this and i,m gonna delete my pictures off here,....the assoiciation with such things could harm my reputation....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude u already posted a pic of your fuking alien toe u think some random sh1t posted by keyser is gonna matter?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey Baz !! i just run thru this entire thread and i cant find a pic of the "toe of death".....

lol

you even got TTom on about my spazzy toe too ,......he mentioned it at our meet up,........

i,m gonna PM Lisa an see if you got any deformed body parts i can rip the p1ss outta......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> hey Baz !! i just run thru this entire thread and i cant find a pic of the "toe of death".....
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


lmao! go for it! realise that if she says even one slighty bad thing i'll cuss her to death on here but thats cool!

oh and i have a pic of her on holiday with no make up she looks like an old witch!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

thats harsh mate ,.....

dint think she wore that much make up anyway,.......

apart from the face pack that you administer occasionally


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na she dont wear much.. must be natural beauty :jerk:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LMFAO!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> must be natural beauty :jerk:


a bit like me then??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Maybe DB can come out with a special face lotion and sell it for millions.

It's working for Sarah, not that I actually noticed. :rolleye11


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Maybe DB can come out with a special face lotion and sell it for millions.
> 
> It's working for Sarah, not that I actually noticed. :rolleye11


who's sarah? lol


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

he's probly full of beer....theres an 8 hour difference dont forget,.......

hang on that would make it.........Errrrrr aw fcuk it its too early.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I meant Lisa. :smoke:

Why I ota!


----------

